# Must Be My Week For Crazy People



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I had a new applicant for one of our dogs and realized that the name was the same as a known animal flipper who was charged with abuse/neglect in May of this year. This woman doesn't even live in my state,but I figured that she may have found us on the Internet. I know people have the same name all of the time,and didn't make any assumptions until I saw that she was in Suffolk,Va which is where this case took place.Anyway she emailed me telling me that she had 2 Great Danes,but when I talked to her she said 3. I just had to ask if she was the same Jessica Colleran who was on the news,and she said 'yes,but people have it all wrong.' Anyway this must be my week for crazies:crazy:.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

You should contact the local police in Suffolk and tell them she contacted you. IF she contacted you then she has contacted others too. There isn't much info about her charges online but she seems to have problems especially if she has to go out of state to get a dog. If she doesn't get a dog from you then she will get a dog from someone else. Please report her so she doesn't do any more harm.


----------

